

Death to Best Practices - jfsurban
http://blogs.tedneward.com/2010/08/10/Death+To+Best+Practices.aspx

======
DifE-Q
Best practices are a template, they are general rules, meant to be coupled
with a human brain so they can be applied appropriately...or not applied
depending on the use case. The problem is not in the best practices; the
problem is their literal interpretation. Just because people do not really
understand what they are for does not mean that they are an non-valuable tool
that should be dispensed.

~~~
hga
One might better say "Death to Cargo Cult Management!"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_science>) than to "Best Practices".

